# Chilli soap



## gurdeep (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone has asked me to make chilli soap using the worlds hottest chilli  what design do you think I should do?


----------



## karenbeth (Apr 22, 2014)

Will that burn sensitive bits?


----------



## seven (Apr 22, 2014)

WOW! why in the world would that someone asked you to make soap with chilli? what is the world's hottest chilli anyway? jalapenos? i so don't know, coz i'm not a chilli person.

does that person likes chilli? ugh, stupid question! maybe he/she wants to feel that hotness burning all over his/her body, including sensitive parts 

as for design, hmmmm.... you can either try to replicate the chilli itself or portray it from color's perspective, like red, green, all those bright colors. sorry i'm no help, i'm still dumbfounded by the idea itself, lol


----------



## Tienne (Apr 22, 2014)

A chili soap? :Kitten Love: The first design idea that comes to my mind is something that looks like fire! Maybe something like layered yellow, orange and reds and then hanger swirled to look like flames. :twisted:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 22, 2014)

Can you do it in the shape of someone crying in pain?


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 22, 2014)

Would that be a ghost chili? I would really question why they want a soap that will be for the most part, unusable. If its just for novelty purposes then I suppose its alright but what if someone uses a bar for a prank or a child accidentally uses a bar? I think I would have to turn the request down for safety reasons.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2014)

Are you actually using real chili peppers?  I'd be concerned about the oils maybe not saponifying and causing either a burn to the skin or even a rash.  Not sure I would venture there myself.  If you do you could use NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper fragrance.     I would design it like Tienne suggested with the colors and a hangar swirl.    You'll have to let us know what you decide to do.  And of course pictures are required...


----------



## seven (Apr 22, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Can you do it in the shape of someone crying in pain?



LOL! thanks for the laugh TEG!


----------



## btz (Apr 22, 2014)

Acording to Guiness World Record, the hottest chilli at the moment is Carolina Reaper. 

In the spirit of experimentation, making the soap is not a bad idea. You can see if all the capsaicin survived the saponification or not, but I won't recommend giving or selling it to others because they may use it incorrectly. They might not fully understand how dangerous it can be.


----------



## gurdeep (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replys but he who dares will make it with a big warning sign


----------



## Saponista (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought the hottest chilli was bhut jolokia. My husband has chilli sauce made with them, I wouldn't even consider making soap with chilli, I don't see it doing anything other than burning like hell! Especially if you washed your hands then touched your eyes.


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 22, 2014)

Like everyone suggested, I am not sure if I would have the courage to sell or even give such a soap away!

If you just want to make a soap in the shape of a pepper then you can try to see if you can get a small silicone ice tray in that shape (these days there are a lot many silicone ice trays in all types of shapes) if you don't find that,  you can ask the company called FLEXI MOLDS to see if they can make you one and if they can't do that then you can try to make your own. I know there is a YouTube video of Martha Stewart on how to make your own mold (I think that's for candle but pretty sure you can use it for soaps)

Definitely,  let us know your final decision and pictures are a MUST!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2014)

karenbeth said:


> Will that burn sensitive bits?


 
You bet it wuld burn. Even peppermint can burn. Using hot peppers in soap could actually be quite dangerous. Hopefully your insurance is paid up if you make a soap with chili. Big Warning signs will not always work with an excellent Attorney. I would not even consider such and I am usually game to try anything. This is why I save the capsaicin balms for the big boys that can fight law suits. Watkins makes a linament that burns like fire if rubbed to much on the skin.


----------



## AustinStraight (Apr 22, 2014)

That's probably the kind of soap Satan uses.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd really question him to find out why he wants it. Does he like the scent? The look? Is it for novelty?

Perhaps dried red bell pepper? That might look like you have dried chilli peppers in the soap, but without the risk of the capsicum (sp?)


----------



## gurdeep (Apr 22, 2014)

I think novelty more than anything but I did warm him about this


----------



## Belinda02 (Apr 22, 2014)

When I dehydrated chilis I wear a hazmat suit!


----------



## AustinStraight (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm sure you could find a soap-safe chili fragrance oil if that's what he wants it for...


----------



## Saponista (Apr 22, 2014)

You could use chillis with no heat (0 scoville) there are some listed in the table below, but kind if defeats the point. 

http://ushotstuff.com/Heat.Scale.htm


----------



## seven (May 3, 2014)

what happen to this project? any updates? i'm eager to know about the end result


----------



## dixiedragon (May 3, 2014)

I had another thought - you could use bell pepper seeds, either mixed in or on top. Pepper seeds look the same.


----------



## gurdeep (May 3, 2014)

Project is on hold until I get a disclamer signed nit will post pic asap


----------



## HerbalEarthling (May 3, 2014)

Tienne said:


> A chili soap? :Kitten Love: The first design idea that comes to my mind is something that looks like fire! Maybe something like layered yellow, orange and reds and then hanger swirled to look like flames. :twisted:



Great usage of the devil horns aka "Twisted"!  I lol'd!


----------



## Aline (May 3, 2014)

Here's a chilli pepper soap mold:

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...es/item/mmd-5/Soap-Mold---Chili-Peppers-.html

You may find a bigger one somewhere....


----------



## Mandarin (May 3, 2014)

> Can you do it in the shape of someone crying in pain?


Got a good chuckle from this! :smile:



> Hopefully your insurance is paid up if you make a soap with chili.


Nope. I do not believe that insurance would cover something absurd and dangerous like this. There are boundaries. Lets face it, insurance companies will always try to find a way out of paying for a claim. It is easy for an insurance company to get out of paying for something like this.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (May 3, 2014)

AustinStraight said:


> That's probably the kind of soap Satan uses.


lol...u too funny


----------



## cmzaha (May 3, 2014)

I would not even make it with a disclaimer. There are a lot of attorneys out there that can win almost any case. Would not touch that with a 10 foot pole... Some things are just not worth the risk.


----------

